
Scaler Academy Review – Scaler Arjun Reddy's Inspiring Journey to Converse Now - sonalid1705
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyUrkGfJMEk
======
sonalid1705
Check out this video of our Scaler, Arjun Reddy, who believed in perseverance
and how it paved way to his successful career path. In this video, he shares
his journey in securing a job offer from Converse Now.

